# Somthing neat from a walk..



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I didnt get to tell you guys but i went out to sibbald point for some camping a few ago! 
It rained, and it was cold.. but i had so much fun. I think i need to camp in order to go survive 

So.. I was walking along and enjoying what sun that was out and was snapping photos...
I found this fungus and just fell in love with it.. It reminded me of some coral.. lol. I actually thought someone left a chunk of dry dead coral in the middle of the woods till i walked up on it.

I hope you enjoy as much as i did.... awesome stuff.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, I never seen something like that before. It looks beautiful. But then again, I don't go out into the wilds ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It is quite neat eh?... It was so white i saw it from so far away.. LOL

"wtf is that?"


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Apparently it's called a Hedgehog fungus - Hydnum repandum - and believe it or not, it's considered highly edible.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

interesting... O_O... Maybe if i find it again i'll put it on my burger.. LOL


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Westender said:


> Apparently it's called a Hedgehog fungus - Hydnum repandum - and believe it or not, it's considered highly edible.


It's actually coral hedgehog fungus, or _Hericium coralloides_ 

I saw lots of this stuff when I was studying.....fungus is so amazing, yet a little scary!! lol


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Oops - my bad. I was checking with my father-in-law who identified it as a hedgehog fungus. Shoulda followed up more. Is it edible?

What were you studying that you ended up surrounded by fungus ?


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Westender said:


> Oops - my bad. I was checking with my father-in-law who identified it as a hedgehog fungus. Shoulda followed up more. Is it edible?
> 
> What were you studying that you ended up surrounded by fungus ?


Yep, they're edible too.
I was doing ecosystem management up at fleming college. One of the courses required the identifying of fungi. Apparently this will qualify me for a job LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

actually.. I was trying to get a shot of a blue heron and i ended up following a small stream that lead through the forest. Then i tried to make a short cut cause i realized i had been away for an hour and didnt tell anyone  LoL

And there it was... Along with some other wonderful ones, i will post them as soon as i get home from work


----------

